# FALSE ALARM



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## dmarcus (Sep 28, 2011)

They were ready if there was something there...


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 29, 2011)

Very gorgeous dogs! I love the coats on German shepherds and they look so clean!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 29, 2011)

very pretty doggies!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 29, 2011)

That should keep the thieves away. Good watchdogs.


----------

